# A little health scare



## Keith (May 26, 2015)

I know most of you don't know me that well, but I want to tell ya'll a little story about me. 

Back in January, I, being almost 45 years old, was dumbfounded to find out I had of all things, a flippin appendicitis. I thought it was just my fat butt had over did it on the new years food. I being the stubborn one, went to work thinking it would pass. 4 hours later I'm in the ER and the Doc says, "oh, it's just an appendicitis". JUST!!! REALLY!!! I'd rather have 12 kidney stones, the gout and a rusty nail in my eye. 3 hours later, I'm in recovery with 3 incisions, a shaved belly and IV's. I recovered in less than 2 weeks, thankfully. I said all that to say this.

I thought everything was fine....um no sir!! Doc calls and tells me my blood work is all whacked out. "we're going to send you to a "specialist" to find out what's going on. Well a few days later, I get a call telling me I have an appointment with a highly know Oncologist in my area. A WHAT??? Well here we go, the "C" word comes to mind. My first visit was uneventful, just some blood work and a complete exam. Then the waiting game begins. Every two weeks I'm there visiting the "vampires". Then he decides I need further test. "Oh crap"!! He tells me he's going to schedule me for a bone marrow aspiration. Well the fool in me ask the Doc, "exactly what all does that involve"? you guessed it, he told me in great detail what was going to happen and just EXACTLY how painful it is. (ever see a grown man cry)

Another waiting game, and he says everything was clear, but blood work was still screwed up and my lymph nodes were "enlarged". Oh great!! Under the knife I go AGAIN. May the 1st. D day, and I'm flippin scared to death. the 3 days I waited for the results were the longest days of my life. My visit to the Doc is going to change my life, no matter what the results were. 

Doc walks in, and I'm sweating, shaking, and a basket case in general. His first words were "Not Guilty". Ummmm OK, does that mean I do or do not have, well the "C" word. He then proceeds to tell me that there are absolutely no signs what so ever of it. So, what caused all these issues. Wait for it!!

Apparently my body does not like aluminum that is in antiperspirant and deodorant!! WTH??? He tells me its an easy cure...just don't use it!! Oh heck no. I'm not a small framed fella and I sweat like a fool, even in the dead of winter. His other option was to find a non aluminum deodorant. Guess what this ol boy went in search of!!

Moral to all this, we never know what things will do to our body. Working with wood, finishes, glues, and the list goes on, guys we've gotta protect ourselves. I'm a different man in the shop now. I come from an "old school" way of thinking. Ah, who needs that stuff, it just gets in the way! WE need it. WE have got to protect our selves, lungs, eyes, ears, skin, EVERYTHING. 

This could possibly go in the workshop safety forum, but I figured I'd put it here first. 

Protect yourselves guys!!

Keith

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Great Post 6 | Sincere 2


----------



## gman2431 (May 26, 2015)

Wow, what a scare. Good to hear everything worked out. 

Surprised we don't hear more of these type of events with all the crap they put in the things we use. I've found myself using more all natural stuff in the last couple years because of it.


----------



## Nature Man (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! If this helps one other person on this site it is worth it. Hoping that you don't have any lingering effects. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eaglea1 (May 26, 2015)

So Keith, glad to hear all is well, but what deodorant did you eventually find that worked?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 26, 2015)

Glad to hear the scare was nothing life threatening. That is pretty interesting about the aluminum. I never even knew it was in deodorant.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing Keith....glad to hear you made it through....

Aluminum salt is the ingredient that stops sweat from happening. It closes the pores in your skin. I personally don't mind the wet spots under my arms....it's life...but I use deodorant. Old spice, whatever smells good to my wife. The antiperspirant has the aluminum salts the deodorant does not. There's skeptical info on whether or not it leads to Alzheimers too....but I'm not going to risk it.
Here's some info on aluminum salt BO DO & Anti P's


There’s hope for those who sweat, but want to avoid aluminum yet. Though they aren’t well tested enough for a definitive answer, some peptides could be promising ways to stop the moisture and keep your fresh. Peptide-based antiperspirants likeKlima Hyper-Dri Antiperspirant Serum and Perspi-Guard Maximum Strength Antiperspirant (both are pricey products!) could work to keep sweat at bay — but we won’t know for sure until researchers do more independent studies.
https://www.futurederm.com/are-there-any-antiperspirants-that-stop-sweat-without-aluminum/

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## barry richardson (May 26, 2015)

Glad you got the problem solved and are back on the mend. Did your body just suddenly become aluminum intolerant?


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

Glad you didn't have cancer Keith or something as bad or worse. 

I don't (and can't) wear antiperspirant because it breaks me out, even the non aluminum stuff. I only wear deodorant if I'm going somewhere. I use baby powder everyday and unless I'm really sweating it seems to work. No one has complained. Maybe they don't want to hurt my feelings.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 26, 2015)

Just deodorant for me too, and I sweat for no apparent reason, lots of showers so I don't stink.


----------



## Kevin (May 26, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I sweat for no apparent reason



Not exactly true. Anytime the temperature gets above freezing yoos guys up there all start sweating. This is what I call Yankees celebrating summertime . . . 



 

Apparently the women aren't quite as tough as the men up there. Or else they're real shy.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Keith (May 28, 2015)

eaglea1 said:


> So Keith, glad to hear all is well, but what deodorant did you eventually find that worked?


Actually it was Arm & Hammer Essentials. It is all natural and uses baking soda instead of aluminum. Oddly enough its only $1.98 (locally) per stick. It doesn't last more than a day or so, unlike regular stuff. But that's fine by me.


----------



## Keith (May 28, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Glad you got the problem solved and are back on the mend. Did your body just suddenly become aluminum intolerant?


Doc said it had been going on for quite some time, and it would eventually reverse itself IF I stopped using deodorant all together. Um NO THANK YOU!


----------



## Keith (May 28, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Thanks for sharing Keith....glad to hear you made it through....
> 
> Aluminum salt is the ingredient that stops sweat from happening. It closes the pores in your skin. I personally don't mind the wet spots under my arms....it's life...but I use deodorant. Old spice, whatever smells good to my wife. The antiperspirant has the aluminum salts the deodorant does not. There's skeptical info on whether or not it leads to Alzheimers too....but I'm not going to risk it.
> Here's some info on aluminum salt BO DO & Anti P's
> ...



Doc also suggested that if I'd shave my armpits and any other part of my body that I would cut down on the sweating. That would be all well and good, EXCEPT I would use a pack of razors a week trying to keep up with it. Besides, after the appendicitis and surgery, the growing back part was the worst. Had me scratching like a dadgum dog with fleas!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## eaglea1 (May 28, 2015)

Keith said:


> Actually it was Arm & Hammer Essentials. It is all natural and uses baking soda instead of aluminum. Oddly enough its only $1.98 (locally) per stick. It doesn't last more than a day or so, unlike regular stuff. But that's fine by me.


 
Wow, that's awesome in the fact that is exactly what I've been using for the last 5-6 years, ever since I read about it being a great product
to use for bowhunting. Thanks for sharing.


----------

